

Ind.ie drops other products to focus on Heartbeat for MacOS - stasm
https://ind.ie/blog/focus/

======
youngtaff
This was always going happen, and unfortunately some members of the Ind.ie
seem to focus their scorn on the people who questioned whether they could
achieve goals rather than on their over promising.

The use of the events in Paris in the post is just bad taste.

